# So,....how do you eat your Corned Beef Hash?



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Most of the time I just pan fry mine and serve it next to my eggs and toast. But sometimes I migh add ketchup on it or BBQ sauce. This morning I fried CBHash with a scrambled egg and a slice of american cheese between toasted hamburger bun. Awesome! 

Been wondering if anyone ever make taco's or sloppy joe's using CBHash?


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

I just keep mine as that glorious side, fried, with my once over eggs and toast. besides sausage gravy over biscuits........best breakfast ever! 

(you made my mouth water, tho, cause I've given up all bad carbs. sure...I quickly lost all weight I wanted........but to live forever without corned beef hash?? no way! in a breakfast coming soon!)


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

This is a recipe I have used for a long time since my husband got tired of just corned beef hash.

Corned Beef Patties

2 baking potatoes, peeled
12 oz corned beef
3 tbsp butter
1 onion , finely chopped 
2 cloves garlic , minced
1 tsp dried oregano 
1/4 tsp salt 
1/4 tsp pepper 
2 tbsp minced fresh parsley 
1tbsp Dijon mustard 1 

Preparation
In saucepan of boiling salted water, cover and cook potatoes until slightly softened, about 10 minutes. Drain and let cool slightly; grate coarsely.

Meanwhile, cut corned beef into chunks; place in food processor and pulse until finely chopped. Set aside.

In large nonstick skillet, melt 1 tbsp (15 mL) of the butter over medium heat; cook onion, garlic, oregano, salt and pepper until softened, about 5 minutes. Add potatoes and corned beef; heat, stirring, until combined, about 3 minutes. Remove from heat; mix in parsley and mustard. Let cool slightly, about 10 minutes.

Divide into 8 mounds; using hands, form into scant 1/2-inch (1 cm) thick patties. Wipe out skillet; add half of the remaining butter and heat over medium-high heat. Fry half of the patties, turning once, until crisp, about 6 minutes. Repeat with remaining patties and butter. (Make-ahead: Place in single layer on baking sheet; cover and refrigerate for up to 8 hours. Uncover and reheat in 400Â°F/200Â°C oven until hot, about 15 minutes.)


Source : Canadian Living Magazine: July 2006


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't. Can't stand it.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I eat mine with a fork and spoon.


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

smells and looks like cat food blech


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I cannot stand corn beef period. Cannot even be in the same room with it.

I do, however, enjoy roast beef hash and breakfast sausage hash.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

It's OK once in a while if is panfried slightly browned and hot.

It would not look at if it was candycorned beef.


----------



## babygoats! (May 9, 2005)

Hot, crispy and smothered in ketchup! Good stuff, Maynerd!:dance:


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

we make our own hash. either lamb and pork or venison and pork. we fry it up and make it crispy in a cast iron pan. never goes to waste!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I make my own hash and everyone seems to like it. Potatos, mixed vegetables, onion, canned corn beef, butter. Mine is more like a dryer stew...YUM


----------



## missydcpc (Aug 10, 2002)

Corned beef hash is the one food I like well done. A few dashes of tabasco sauce. Sometimes I'll eat it next too sunny side up eggs.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Well I didn't much care for it, but for a Sunday school lesson years ago I put an Alpo canned dog food label on the can and ate it with a spoon...the faces around me were priceless!


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> I cannot stand corn beef period. Cannot even be in the same room with it.
> 
> I do, however, enjoy roast beef hash and breakfast sausage hash.


Myself, I like all three, Corned beef, roast beef, or sausage hash, fried a little crisp around the edges, and served with eggs, easy over, scrambled or soft boiled. And I like some sausage gravy or country gravy on top. with biscuits or toast.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Hubby thinks I'm crazy, he likes his with eggs 
I like mine with diced tomatoes - yummo


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Right out of the can, cold, with a fork....James


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

My wife is not a fan, so my consumption is limited to a certain restaurant where we sometimes eat breakfast. With fried eggs and biscuits for me.


----------

